# Consolidated B-24 Liberator



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2014)

Innocence A-Broad

Grp. Sq. Serial, 
494 865 44-40733

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2014)

He, he, he..


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2014)

FLABBERGASTED FANNY

Grp. Sq. Serial,
B-24H-5-CF 41-29242 451BG 726sq






BOTTOM'S UP!

Grp. Sq. Serial,
451 727 42-51674





THE WILD WOLF

Grp. Sq. Serial,
376 513 42-40209





JEETER BUG

Grp. Sq. Serial,
11 42 44-40661





MISSCHIEF

Grp. Sq. Serial,
34 4 42-94880





MAIDEN AMERICA

Grp. Sq. Serial,
450 723 42-78356





MISS CARRIAGE

Grp. Sq. Serial,
459 756 42-78427





LILI MARLENE

Grp. Sq. Serial,
Lili Marlene 308 42-73442
Lili Marlene 308 42-73494
Lili Marlene 44 506 42-95309
Lili Marlene 44 66 42-7638
Lilli Marlene 44 506
Lilli Marlene 44 68 42-95260





PROBLEM CHILD

Grp. Sq. Serial,
Problem Child 448
Problem Child 34 18 41-28884
Problem Child 308 375 42-41164
Problem Child 376 514 42-78347
Problem Child 450 723 42-7724
Problem Child 487 838 41-28813

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Park (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice collection


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 26, 2014)

Indeed.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2014)

SQUEEZE

Grp. Sq. Serial,
308 374 44-42020





B-24J Liberator Tubarão, 491st BG

Grp. Sq. Serial,
491 854 44-40101









EAGER BEAVER BOMBING COMPANY

Grp. Sq. Serial,
44 ? 42-40731

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2014)

AMERICAN BEAUTY Jolly Rogers 90th Bomb Group PTO






OVER EXPOSED






DARLING DARLENE






BOMB BABE






MOBY DICK Jolly Rogers 90th Bomb Group PTO






B-24 F-7A Liberator 42-64053 of the 20th CMS 6th PRG HANGOVER HAVEN II






THE GOON

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 27, 2014)

Great stuff. Wonder what their combat records were.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2014)

Search for ig b24 Hangover Heaven II-->> B-24 F-7A Liberator 42-64053 of the 20th CMS 6th PRG Hangover Heaven II nose art on several web sites.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2014)

Salty Sal 






LITTLE QUEEN MARY (95th Bomb Group Little Queen Mary Little Queen Mary B-24 13th A.F. 5th Bomb Group 394th Bomb Squadron Serial #44-40536) Lost on Jan. 5,1945 mission to bomb the Labuan Airdrome in Borneo. The aircraft just disappeared while returning from the mission. The squadron was flying through some light clouds and the plane wasn't there anymore. No trace was found.
2nd Lt. William L. Susanka - pilot
2nd Lt. Arman M. Kendig - copilot
F/O James W. Van Eysden - navigator
2nd Lt. Bernard E. Nelson - bombardier
Sgt. William T. Brackett - engineer/top turret gunner
Sgt. Thaddeus J. Tanski - gunner
Sgt. Christian R. Boisvort - radio operator
Sgt. Jack E. Harbrecht - gunner
Sgt. Melvin H. Nimmo - gunner
Sgt. Paul R. Farris - gunner














Trips Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2014)

Agreed...thanks!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2015)

English use of the B24

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 14, 2015)

Beaut shot !


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2015)

Consolidated B-24D-1-CO "Liberator" #41-23711 "Jerk's Natural" 93rd BG 328th BS seen here on a RAF base Gambut, Libya February 1943. Ship was lost in an attack at Wiener Neustadt, Austria le 1 st October 1943, shot down by a Messerschmitt Bf-109G-6 Jagdgeschwader 1. / JG27 "Afrika".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2015)

Consolidated B-24H-15-DT (Built by Douglas-Tulsa) "Liberator" # 41-28861 "Burma Bound" of the 451st BG 725th BS of the 15th AF returning from a bombing mission in the Munich area to its base with some problems: the motor 4 is stopped and the propeller is feathered, the engine 1 shows some signs of ill health ... however, it will return to its base in Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2015)

Wendell Robert Buck, Co-pilot; Forest Willis, the top turret gunner / engineer, Radio Operator; Hugh Bernard Carroll, Pilot






The plane shown was "Rebel Gal 42-94838 a B-24H. She flew 89 sorties, 72 were flown with 489th BG (485th BS) and 17 with 392nd BG (578th BS).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2015)

Top shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2015)

Cool shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2015)

XB-24N-FO Liberator (build byFord) c/n 3608 #44-48753


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2015)

Recon Cameraman in Action

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## varsity07840 (Feb 1, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> FLABBERGASTED FANNY
> 
> Grp. Sq. Serial,
> 451 726 41-29242
> ...



Bottoms up is a Pacific based nose turret mod B-24D, probably from the 5th AF 90th BG. The 15th AF/451st BG did not have any B-24Ds of any kind.

Duane

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2015)

Willow Run 1943


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2015)

Ball turret in flight.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2016)

Tail Heavy


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2016)

Good stuff. The first pic in post #44 is a B-25 Mitchell.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff. The first pic in post #44 is a B-25 Mitchell.



Thank you I have deleted the picture.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 27, 2016)

Some good artists in some of those units.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2016)

41-29295 (458th BG, 754th BS, *Bomb Totin' Mama*) lost Apr 9, 1944. MACR 3836


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2016)

With a flying jeep at its side

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2016)

C87


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 14, 2016)

I love the verity you find in the B-24. You could literally spend a lifetime modeling it and never repeat yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2016)

B-24 Liberator in the maintenance Burtonwood


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 15, 2016)

Wheel goes up.....wheel comes down


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2016)

Nice....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2016)

C87, Saipanda

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 24, 2016)

America averaged 170 planes lost a day from 1942-1945. That's 7 per hour. For three years

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## swampyankee (Jan 14, 2017)

I have a soft spot for the B-24: one of my uncles flew B-24s for the Carpetbaggers in WW2. (I also have a soft spot for PT boats, on which my father served. I had a second uncle with Carlson's Raiders, a third in the USAAF ground element, and a fourth in the black gang of a merchant ship)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## daveT (Jan 14, 2017)

johnbr said:


> America averaged 170 planes lost a day from 1942-1945. That's 7 per hour. For three years


Please explain, was that all types? in combat or training or both? stateside or overseas or both?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2017)

C87

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2017)

42nd Bomber Squadron 
Little Butch, Tennessee Belle


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2017)

Picture taken by Italians just after Blonde Bomber II landed 

_"Blonde Bomber II" summary:
This 98th bomb group B-24D U.S.A.A.F. #41-23859, damaged and off course after a raid on Naples on 20 February 1943, looking desperately for a landing mistook the Sicilian airfield at Pachino for Malta and made a forced landing there. It was repainted with Italian markings for pictures but was soon on it's way to the Luftwaffe evaluation center and was eventually taken on strength by KG200 and for some reason, retained it's original desert pink color. 
It was found on the ramp at Rechlin heavily damaged by 8th Air Force fighter bombers personnel at the end of war.







_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2017)

41-1087 to RAF as LV337 Mar 1942. Sold as G-AHDY Jul 31, 1947. Broken up at Prestwick Oct 1950.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2017)

Stormy Weather, B24H-15-CF 41-29578 (459th BG) lost June 16, 1944. MACR 6128

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Thud-Dud89 (Mar 1, 2017)

C-87A, circa 1942-43, specific location unknown. From my Grandfather's service photos [he's the one in the pith helmet]. I never have seen another photo of this aircraft or its rather "unusual" nose-art...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2017)

22 November 1944 - This Day in Aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 26, 2018)

The Willow Run plant was built by Henry Ford in 1941 and employed more than The factory produced one Consolidated Liberator every 59 minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2018)

Nice shots !


----------



## johnbr (Sep 21, 2018)

aircraft assembly plant circa Wing center section of a Liberator bomber at the Consolidated Aircraft plant. October 1942. Kodachrome transparency 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## ClayO (Oct 1, 2018)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 511413


The ditching procedure was nice in theory; unfortunately, often the impact of the water on the bomb bay doors would crush the doors, sending a piston of water into the rear half of the aircraft, snapping the fuselage in two at the rear edge of the bomb bay. The two pieces would fill with water and sink almost immediately. I heard that from my dad, who was a mechanic, 15th AF, 449 BG(H). One of the few stories I ever got out of him.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Niceoldguy58 (Oct 2, 2018)

johnbr,

Please contact me. I'd like to talk with you about your beautiful color "How to Ditch the B-24" posting.

AlanG


----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

Oil Painting. B-24H flown by Lt. Ray Williams,

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

Artwork



Fire Over Ploesti by Roy Grinnell Air Force Art

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)

I moved it.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)

http://legendsintheirowntime.com/LiTOT/B24/B24_draft.pdf#page=31&zoom=110,-343,773


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)

Data on the b-24.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)

Diagram of the heat flow for de-icing and cabin heat .


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)

Conceived in 1938 by Consolidated Aircraft, a Lockheed Martin legacy company, the original B-24 prototype was designed to fly faster and carry a larger payload than the US Army Air Corps’s B-17 Flying Fortress. In time the B-24 would boast a long, tapered wing atop its fuselage, which allowed impressive long-range cruising capabilities. A B-24 could reach 290 miles per hour and carry a 5,000-pound bomb load for 1,700 miles, giving it a longer range, greater speed, and a bigger payload than its B-17 cousin. 
By 1941, B-24s were being shipped to Great Britain, where they were given the name Liberator and adapted for a variety of purposes, including coastal patrol, protecting critical Atlantic cargo ship convoy crossings. The Liberators’ range proved invaluable in scouting and destroying German U-boats, creating safe passage for Allied transports and destroyers across Europe. They also bombed German oil refineries and attacked critical targets in Italy, changing the tide of the Allies’ Mediterranean campaign. 
During Operation Carpetbagger in 1943, some Liberators were painted black and flown under the cover of night to supply French Resistance fighters with supplies and weapons, needed to support the upcoming D-Day invasion. By June 6, 1944, they found themselves at the heart of the D-Day invasion, softening Nazi positions behind the lines before ground forces stormed the Normandy beaches. 
Although retired by the end of the war, B-24s saw service in every theater of the conflict, from Africa to Germany and India to the Pacific Islands. In total, a stunning 18,482 B-24s were produced to wage war against the Axis powers. No other American combat aircraft in history was produced on a larger scale.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)

_Cavernous, slab-sided fuselage, shoulder
mounted wings, the hallmarks of a load
carrier, are obvious in this take off shot of the XB-24, which flew for the first time on December 29, 1939. Prototype was fitted with fixed “letter-box” slots on the outer leading edges of wing to improve low-speed handling. These were later deleted, when it appeared they were unnecessary. However, added weight in later models revived the problem, which was never fully compensated
Taxiing out for its maiden flight, the XB-24 is shown leaving factory for test run. Like most bombers of its day, it was lightly armed with only five .30 caliber gun positions. XB-24_
_was delivered one day before deadline stipulated in its contract._
Sitting on the taxi way’ like a boxcar attempting to fly, its brakes hissing like a Greyhound bus, the B·24 looked dumpy. When heavily loaded, she had to be handled gingerly on take off. Airspeed was highly critical in the Liberator, particularly at low altitudes where any increase in drag guaranteed disaster. In formation, the pilot was constantly on the throttles. The B-24 did not fly well at high altitude and its best performance was invariably turned in at speed, otherwise the aircraft just hung in the sky, its engines struggling to keep the high-lift Davis Wing in the air.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 7, 2019)

Sometimes people publish incorrect dimensions for their airplanes. I don't know whether or not anybody's ever commited that particular sin with the _Privateer_, but here's what Consolidated Vultee thought they were. With any luck this drawing will be of use to you. Here's where they put the armor plate. There's not that much in there but the vitals are mostly covered and it apparently got the job done! This shows how the Navy and Consolidated thought the armor would function. A bomb chart. I think this stuff is pretty fascinating, but you may not. If it's not to your taste just go on to something else. I won't mind.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## ktank (Jan 12, 2019)

Ned Kelly rides again!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2019)

WW2 B-24 Liberator 445th BG Assembly Ship 8x12 Photo | eBay
WW2 B-24 Liberator Tropic Knight Flight Line 5x7 Aircraft Plane Photos | eBay
USAAF B-24 90th Bomb Group Biak Island NEI 1944 Kodachrome ORIGINAL COLOR SLIDE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2019)

484th or 461st Bomb Group-15th AF Italy - B-24 #23 | eBay
Crew 484th Bomb Group-15th AF Italy - B-24 #21 | eBay
Crew Hensel 484th or 461st Bomb Group-15th AF Italy - B-24 #24 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2019)

1944 Press Photo US Army Air Service Command personnel perform work on a plane | eBay
Nose art Consolidated B-24 Liberator Solid Comfort 5"x 7" World War II Photo 417 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2019)

WW2 Picture Photo 1943 B-24D Liberator Chug-A-Lug take-off from the Kwangha 2019 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2019)

Large Original WWII US Aircraft Photo Plane Bomber Lady Jane 42-51188 36th BS | eBay
LADY JANE (V1) (PIC 1)


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2019)

B-24 LIBERATOR BOMBERS ~ C-87 LIBERATOR EXPRESS ~ CONSOLIDATED VULTEE - 1943 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2019)

Vintage Black & White Photo 4x6 WWII US Army Air Corp Soldier painting B-24 1945 | eBay






42-51947 (726th) Departed the USA on September 8, 1944. Assigned to the group on October 13,1944, to replace 42-51680 (WACO WENCH). Lost to flak on October 14, 1944, Mission #135 to Odertal Oil Refinery. The aircraft was commanded by Eugene Porter (MACR # 9150). The crew was able to escape the aircraft. This was the plane's first combat mission.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

B-24 Bomber Fighter Plane B-17 Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

B-24 Bomber Fighter Plane B-17 Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

B-24 Bomber Fighter Plane B-17 Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

B-24 Bomber Fighter Plane B-17 Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

B-24 Bomber Fighter Plane B-17 Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo 8X10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

B-24 Bomber Fighter Plane B-17 Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo 8X10 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 27, 2019)

Nice. Bomber fighter plane?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2019)

*WWII photo- B-24 Liberator Bomber plane Nose Art - BRUISE CRUISER* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Clean32 (Apr 21, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> SQUEEZE
> 
> Grp. Sq. Serial,
> 308 374 44-42020
> ...


is there a reason. well there is but is anyone knowing why the yellow and green bands around the fuselage ?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2019)

Clean32 said:


> is there a reason. well there is but is anyone knowing why the yellow and green bands around the fuselage ?



Because it was an assembly ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Clean32 (Apr 21, 2019)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Because it was an assembly ship


thanks


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2019)

WWII 1945 USAAF Courtland Army Airfield Photo #2 B-24 airplane | eBay
WWII 1945 USAAF Courtland Army Airfield Photo #4 B-24 airplane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

Rare WW II identified B-24 liberator 451st bomber group award photos gunner lot | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 23, 2019)

WWII Nose Art Original WWII Photo ..' B-24 Shark Mouth ' | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2019)

ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO: B-24 BOMBER SHARK TEETH NOSE ART "860", SERIAL # 42-109860 | eBay

B-24J-110-CO


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Airman Posed in Front of His B-24 Bomber on Airfield!!! | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2019)

USAAF B-24 Liberator 90th BG 400th BS Biak NEI 1944 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2019)

*WWII photo- B-24 Liberator Bomber plane Nose Art - IT AINT SO FUNNY* | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 5, 2019)

Now that is some nose art


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2019)

Original WW2 Fighter Airplane Bomber Tallahassee Lassee With Pilot Photograph | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 23, 2019)

"Personnel...fit a rocket launcher to the tail of a B-24..." Okay, that's pretty cool.... 
Personnel of the 389th Bomb Group fit a rocket launcher to the tail of a B-24 Liberator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 23, 2019)

I posted that series some time ago. Then on eBay. Nice to see other boards have it to.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: Rare Shot Of B-24 Above Ploiești Refinery, Operation Tidal Wave! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: US B-24 Liberator Bomber Crew, ETO | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: US B-24 Liberators En Route To Target, ETO | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## stug3 (Aug 2, 2019)

B-24D 'Silver Streak' 'assembly' or 'formation' ship of 466th BG. 
In the views of the later scheme I think the L symbol is made with lights for illumination.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Aug 3, 2019)

B-24 320th BS 90th BG, McGuire Field, Mindoro, Philippines 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

1944 WWII USAAF 454 BG 736 SQ Italy B-24 airplane & Armament Crew ID'd Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

1944 WWII USAAF 454 BG 736 SQ Italy B-24 airplane 4225080 nose wheel broke photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

March 1944 WWII USAAF 454 BG 736 SQ Italy B-24 airplane 4225080 SHACK-UP photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2019)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "BEAUTIFUL TAKEOFF"!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 14, 2019)

Good ones


----------



## johnbr (Aug 30, 2019)

Mechanics undertake their daily inspection of the engines of Consolidated Liberator GR Mark III, FL907, of No. 86 Squadron RAF, at Aldergrove, County Antrim. Copyright Flight Officer H Hensser H – Royal Air Force Official Photographer. Liberator Aircraft at RAF Aldergrove - WartimeNI

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2019)

WWII negative of a B24 named "OL' 45" and crew | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2019)

Original WWII Photo Nose Art The Dragon and His Tail Aircraft B-24 43rd BG | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2019)

Original WWII Photo Nose Art Cocktail Hour Aircraft B-24 43rd Bomb Group Pin Up | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2019)

ANTIQUE PHOTO CONSOLIDATED B-24 PHOTO OKINAWA 1945 HARRY S TRUMAN NOSE ART | eBay

Harry has been a busy boy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

WW2 China Photograph 1946 Tsingtao Tientsin USMC B-24 Plane Nationalist Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

WW2 China Photograph 1946 Tsingtao Tientsin USMC B-24 Plane Nationalist Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

WW2 China Photograph 1946 Tsingtao Tientsin USMC B-24 Plane Nationalist Photo | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 11, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION CONSOLIDATED B-24 LIBERATOR AVEC EQUIPAGE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

WWII 1940s Lt Col Fox's 3119th SC, 4x5 Photo USAAF Bomber airplane, Fuel Trucks | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2019)

And the tractor that I've only seen around B-24s though it must have been a common sight around the airfields


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

1945 ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTOGRAPH WWII LAST B.24 LIBERATOR TO LEAVE BRITAIN | eBay

sweet goodbyes of freedom

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 23, 2019)

Found this video on pinterest IIRC. Shows aftermath of in flight collision. Yes, that is what you think they are taking off the nose...amazing and sad.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2019)

Consolidated B-24D-5-CO Liberator 41-23782 (98th BG, 415th BS, "Boiler Maker II") lost on Ploesti raid, Rumania, Aug 1, 1943. MACR 177. 10 POW. Repaired and flown by Rumanian AF. Rebuilt using a wing from 42-40265. (Bauer)

Kleines Foto ~ II.WK ~ Abgeschossenes US Flugzeug / Flieger (No.123782) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: B-24 Liberator With British Markings | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2019)

Sweet pics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

RAAF B-24 Liberator 102 Squadron A78-339 Australia 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 9, 2019)

Good one


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

USAAF B-24 90th Bomb Group Clark Field Philippines 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 14, 2019)

Never seen the gun opening painted before


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

*WWII photo- 466th Bomb Group- B 24 Bomber plane TAKES OFF For MISSION* -2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

*WWII photo- 466th Bomb Group- B 24 Bomber plane FUELS UP For MISSION* | eBay

Bauer: Ford B-24H-20-FO Liberator 42-94974 (466th BG, 786th BS) lost Oct 12, 1944, Germany. MACR 9488
42-94974 | American Air Museum in Britain : named "Off Limit's Again" Marking U8-T. Hit by flak. Witnesses described the aircraft as "one solid mass of flame from the leading edge of the wing all the way to the tail." A wing came off and the plane nosed into a spin. Then the broke off at the rear bomb bay wall. Witnesses said the crew never had a chance to get out. All crew members were KIA

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2019)

Old WW 2 Original War Photo from a Fighter Pilot Typed Explanations ! | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

Org. Photo: Aerial View B-24 Bomber Over Snow Capped Mountains on Mission!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 25, 2019)

The shark mouth nose art of a B-24 Liberator (41-28697) nicknamed "Spotted Ape" of the 458th Bomb Group, used as a flight assembly ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

Baugher:
Douglas-Tulsa B-24H-10-DT Liberator

41-28697 after combat career ended, became formation assembly ship for 458th BG, replacing
42-40127. Crashed Mar 1945 and replaced by 42-100366. 754th Bombardment Squadron, 
named ‘Dixie Bell II’. Later as 458th Bombardment Group assembly ship, nick-named ‘Spotted Ass Ape’ 
aka ‘Spotted Ape’, also nick-named ‘Wonderbread’. Damaged 9Mar45 when landed heavy and landing gear collapsed 
at RAF Horsham St Faith


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 25, 2019)

I remember the old 1/48 Monogram kit had an insert about making a diorama of "Spotted Ape" being painted. Ah the memories.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 26, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> I remember the old 1/48 Monogram kit had an insert about making a diorama of "Spotted Ape" being painted. Ah the memories.


I have the kit in (almost) pristine condition. Mine is the very first 1976 edition. Here is the first page of the diorama insert (to bring some memories to life).

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 26, 2019)

Yes!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2019)

Consolidated C-87 Liberator Express in flight 8"x 10" World War II Photo 228 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2019)

Consolidated Aircraft Corporation Plant Fort Worth, Texas 8"x 10" WWII Photo 229 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2019)

B-24 Bombers Production Consolidated Aircraft Corp. 8"x 10" WW II 2 Photo 543 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

B-24J-65-CO Liberator

Org. Photo: Crash Landed B-24 Bomber (#42-100045) in Winter Field; 1945 (#2)!!! | eBay
Org. Photo: Crash Landed B-24 Bomber (#42-100045) in Winter Field; 1945 (#1)!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

Flugzeugfoto Consolidated B-24 Liberator Beute der Luftwaffe in Brandis 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2019)

WWII B24 Bomber food galley complete designed by the Tappan Stove Co. Exc. cond | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 4, 2019)

Very cool. 500$ and no bids yet. May not ship to Canada.....dang


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 5, 2019)

Buy it. I'll ship it for you.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2019)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "SURPRISE ATTACK"!!! | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

#V455 WWII Photo ~ Consolidated B-24 Bomber ~ C-87 Transport Version ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 6, 2020)

Wow!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 6, 2020)

One of my favourite quotes:

The _C_-_87_ "was a ground loving bit_c_h, and with heavy loads it rolled, snorted, and porpoised interminably before exerting its questionable right to fly."

From Fate is the Hunter by Ernest Gann

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2020)

#V454 WWII Photo ~ B-24 Engine Maintenance ~ Kwajalein Island ~ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2020)

#634 WWII Photo Lot ~ B-24 Nose Art ~ Loading Bombs ~ Tail ~ | eBay
Douglas-Tulsa B-24H-15-DT Liberator

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2020)

WWII photo L. Roth and W. Merkuardt escorted the crew of the American B-24 L 19p | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2020)

WW2 Nose art photo B24-J "Wham Bam Thank you Ma'm" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - Shirtless Air Corps GIs Tighten Down B-24 Bomber Prop Nut | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - Great View Of Air Corps GIs Working On B-24 Bomber Engines | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

Original WWII AAF B-24 Liberator Nose Art Photo - 867th Bomb Sqdn, 7th AF | eBay

Consolidated B-24J-180-CO Liberator


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

Orig WWII AAF B-24 Liberator Photo - 5th AF, "Jolly Rogers" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

Org WWII Photo: US B-24 Liberators On Sortie | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

B17 Sonof a Blitz 493rd Bomb Group 1945 1945 WW2 4x6 New | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2020)

Consolidated Liberator Express Fuel Tanker C-109 Aircraft Airplane Photo #35 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2020)

WWII 1942 C-87 Consolidated Liberator Express Transport Plane Aircraft Photo #37 | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2020)

1945 Press Photo the new one-hand control stick for a Liberator B-24 aircraft | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto USAAF Flugzeug B-24 Liberator Bomber Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto USAAF Flugzeug B-24 Liberator Bomber Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2020)

Good ones


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: GI’s Posing With B-24 Liberator | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

WW2 USAF Photo of a Consolidated B-24 Liberator Feb-15-1943 | eBay

Ford B-24E-5-FO


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2020)

Little confused by the pic in Post #293. If that joystick is for the co-pilot, where is it situated?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

Dont know first time i heard of it.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: GI Mechanics Posing With B-24 Liberator | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2020)

Vintage Six colored WWII Planes Illustrated by Consolidated Vultee Aircraft Co | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2020)

WW 2 B24 In Action | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2020)

WW 2 B24 In Action | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 18, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2020)

Foto Consolidated B-24 Liberator Beute Flugzeug Romanische Luftwaffe | eBay

wiki: One B-24 was captured largely intact after Operation Tidal Wave in 1943. It was tested by the Royal Romanian Air Force during the winter. Another two B-24s were captured after the raid of 5 April 1944. There were plans to form a squadron because of the large number of force-landed or crashed B-24s during the summer of 1944, but only three B-24Ds and one B-24J were made airworthy before King Michael's Coup. The plan was canceled after this event.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2020)

TWO ORIG 1949 PHOTOS B-24 LIBERATORS REDESIGNATED AS PB4Y w/NAVY PILOTS ALASKA | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 29, 2020)

Good one. Not enough photos from the campaign


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

LG ORIG 1949 PHOTO B-24 REDESIGNATED AS NAVY PB4Y-2 AT SAN BERNARDINO AIR SHOW | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "KATY BUG"!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2020)

1940 San Diego Consolidated Liberator Pflanze 7x7.25 Original Nachrichten Foto | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 8, 2020)

A bit optimistic with specifications


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2020)

WWII Orig Photo USAAF B-24 #57 With Shark Mouth Noseart | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2020)

WWII Orig Photo USAAF 450th BG B-24 in Formation | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2020)

U.S. Army WWII Photograph of Army Air Force Soldiers with B-24 Bomber in Warton | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2020)

aircraft photo Consolidated B-24 Liberator US Air Force - US Navy | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

USAAF B24 Liberator Bombardier WW2 WWII 4x6 | eBay

Dear Mona, i want to write you a letter.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2020)

Org. Photo: B-24 Bomber w/ Engines Running Preparing for Take-Off!!! | eBay
Org. Photo: B-24 Bomber Parked on Airstrip!!! | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2020)

Cool.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2020)

WW2 US AIR FORCE MEN w B24 BOMBER AIRPLANE BUGS BUNNY NOSE ART vtg 40's photo | eBay

Bomby Bugs


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2020)

B-24 BOMBER w/ SKULL & CROSSBONES WWII 1943 PHOTO DOBODURA AIRFIELD, NEW GUINEA | eBay

Bauer: Consolidated B-24D-130-CO Liberator 42- 41077 (90th BG, 400th BS, *Not In Stock*) salvaged in USA


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2020)

1944 Press Photo US Army Air Service Command personnel perform work on a plane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2020)

Flying Magazine, Oct 1943, Spec US Army Air Force issue, 362 pgs very nice | eBay

B-24D-1-CF

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

1943 WWII AAF B-24 Bomber Crewman Photo with A-2 Jacket, Flight Suit Gear | eBay

The Concho Kid

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

aircraft photoConsolidated B-24 - personnal aircraft of Prince Bao Daî | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 20, 2020)

Over Montreal, Ferry Command

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

WWII USAAF B-24 465th BG NOSE ART Alley Oop England 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

WWII Original Nose Art Photo "Consolidated Mess" Crash Landed B-24 60 Missions | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

Rare! WWII US Navy PB4Y-1 Large Photo Up Close Flight Line PTO 8" x 10" B-24D | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2020)

Kwitcherbitchin Now thats a name..

Notice radar

WW2 Orig. 1943 Photo 390th Bombardment Group Kwitcherbitchin B-17 Bomber Plane | eBay
WW2 Orig. 1943 Photo 390th Bombardment Group Kwitcherbitchin B-17 Bomber Plane | eBay
WW2 Orig. 1943 Photo 390th Bombardment Group Kwitcherbitchin B-17 Bomber Plane | eBay
WW2 Orig. 1943 Photo 390th Bombardment Group Kwitcherbitchin B-17 Bomber Plane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 9, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Kwitcherbitchin Now thats a name..



Yes, but not unique.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2020)

Rare! WWII US Navy PB4Y-1 In Formation Flight Photo Pacific Theater 8" x 10" | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rare! WWII US Navy PB4Y-1 In Formation Flight Photo Pacific Theater 8" x 10" at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2020)

WWII US Army Air Forces Pilot Photo Album - 49 Photo's | eBay

425th Bombardment Squadron, Rupsi Airfield, India, 27 June 1945 – 14 October 1945 i think

Rupsi Airfield - Wikipedia


B-24M-10-CO

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2020)

Un Liberator Avion Après Un Urgence Atterrissage - 8x10 Photo | eBay

Baugher: B-24J-145-CO 44-40093, 466th BG, 786th BS interned in Sweden Jun 21, 1944. MACR 6164

Bulltofta, Kirseberg, Malmö, Sweden, June 21, 1944


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Yes, but not unique.



Agreed. I found three B-17s from different squadrons with that name, the last being "Kwitcherbitchin VI". .....and of course, sharp as a tack me, just noticed the links say B-17s but show B-24s


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: Aerial View 445th Bomb Group B-24 Bomber Passing Below on Mission!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "919" Parked on Airfield Tarmac!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: B-24 Bomber Preparing for Take-Off!!! | eBay

notice nose


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 21, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Photo: B-24 Bomber Preparing for Take-Off!!! | eBay
> 
> notice nose
> 
> View attachment 595467


I believe this is the same a/c as in post #329. It seems like it's preparing for take off without a nose turret. The white cover looks like some sort of fabric.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

Nose art on a B24 Liberator bomber painted with red zig-zag stripes,c1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hanne Laursens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Baugher: Ford B-24M-10-FO 44-50726 to RFC Walnut Ridge, Ark Jan 9, 1946


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Viggo Vilhelm Bachs dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Baugher: Ford B-24M-10-FO 44-50726 to RFC Walnut Ridge, Ark Jan 9, 1946


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2020)

Original WW2 465 Service Squadron Uncle Joes Traveling Circus Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Original Aerial Photo 451st BOMB GROUP B-24 BOMBER "FERTILE MYRTLE" NOSE ART 67 | eBay


Baugher: B-24G-16-NT 42-78471 lost Sep 23, 1944, Austria. MACR 7966

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo B-24 LIBERATOR BOMBER "UGLY DUCKLING" Nose Art 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Dana Bell (Oct 14, 2020)

I'd love to know more about _The Ugly Duckling_ - from the aft fuselage markings, I suspect she was in the MTO, but that dull black camouflage suggests she predated the creation of the Fifteenth Air Force. I might have to put a bid in on her...

Cheers,


Dana

- Post script - I found her on B-24 Best Web - she was 464th BG, 778th BS, joining the Fifteenth in the MTO in February 1944. The flat black is very unusual at a time when the AAF had already switched to the very glossy Jet Black.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 US AIR FORCE MEN w B24 BOMBER AIRPLANE BUGS BUNNY NOSE ART vtg 40's photo | eBay
> 
> Bomby Bugs
> 
> View attachment 584684


WWII photo- B 24 Liberator Bomber plane Nose Art w/ 3 Kills- BUGS BOMBY* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Photo: Aerial View B-24 Bomber (#42-94747) Heading to Target on Mission!!! | eBay

Baugher: Ford B-24H-15-FO

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Photo: Aerial View B-24 Bombers (#44-49703) in Formation on Mission!!! | eBay

Baugher: Ford B-24L-10-FO 44-49703 to RFC Walnut Ridge Jan 17, 1946

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "BLACK CAT"!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2020)

WWII USAAF B-24 Liberator 90th Bomb Group Naha Okinawa 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2020)

Rare! WWII US Navy PB4Y-1 Large Photo Up Close Flight Line PTO 8" x 10" B-24D | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2021)

Original WWII Aerial Photo 459th BOMB GROUP B-24 LIBERATOR BOMBER Mission 32 | eBay

Ploesti raid victim

Baugher: Ford B-24H-15-FO Liberator 42-52351 (459th BG) lost May 18, 1944, Mediterranean. MACR 5830 see 459th BG.org MACR 5830

Interesting read this macr.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-24 (44-50956) "Surprise Attack" 308th B.G. Lost in Action ~ Excellent | eBay

Baugher: Ford B-24M-15-FO Liberator 44-50956 to RFC Walnut Ridge, AZ Nov 3, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-24H OF THE 394ND AT WENDLING NORFOLK ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO U22 | eBay

Baugher: Ford B-24H-1-FO 42-7466 (392 BG, 578 BS, *Ford's Folly*) shot down by AAA Sept 11, 1944 over Koblenz, Germany. 8 crew KIA, 2 POW. MACR 8850.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-24 UNIDENTIFIED ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO U17 | eBay

it not this one PEGASUS THE FLYING RED HORSE (PIC 1) 42-51141

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Feb 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> ...it is not this one PEGASUS THE FLYING RED HORSE (PIC 1)


Indeed, this a/c is the the "Silver Dollar" s/n 42-95308 - SILVER DOLLAR (V1) (PIC 1).




Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2021)

WW2 USAAF AIRCRAFT TAIL NUMBER 24109W CAMOUFLGE, SMALL ORIGINAL PHOTO | eBay
WW2 USAAF STRIPED APE ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Notice different tail code.

Baugher: Consolidated B-24D-20-CO 41-24109 after service with 93rd BG as "Ready and Willing" became formation assembly ship "Ready and Willing"with 466th BG. In latter service carried no tail number, just 24109 on nose. 45 combat missions. Became 41-24109WW. Nick-named ‘Silver Streak’ as the assembly ship of the 466th Bombardment Group, based at RAF Attlebridge

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 USAAF B-24H OF THE 394ND AT WENDLING NORFOLK ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO U22 | eBay
> 
> Baugher: Ford B-24H-1-FO 42-7466 (392 BG, 578 BS, *Ford's Folly*) shot down by AAA Sept 11, 1944 over Koblenz, Germany. 8 crew KIA, 2 POW. MACR 8850.
> 
> ...


WW2 USAAF GRP-6-6-392 9-9-43 RETURNING FROM MISSION ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2021)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Orig. Foto B-24 Beute Liberator Flugzeug am Flugplatz LÄRZ Mecklenburg 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-24 "PETE THE POM INSPECTOR" 44TH BG ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay






42-40370 | American Air Museum in Britain

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## johnbr (Feb 24, 2021)

Facebook art

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Feb 25, 2021)

johnbr said:


> Facebook art
> View attachment 613857


...and the reincarnation of the Dragon:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2021)

WW2 USAAF 93RD BG ASSEMBLY SHIP "BALL OF FIRE" ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO U117 | eBay

Baugher: Consolidated B-24D-1-CO 41-23667 93rd BG, "Ball of Fire") declared war weary and used as formation assembly ship. Condemned for salvage May 5, 1945 and replaced by 42-72869.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 USAAF 93RD BG ASSEMBLY SHIP "BALL OF FIRE" ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO U117 | eBay
> 
> Baugher: Consolidated B-24D-1-CO 41-23667 93rd BG, "Ball of Fire") declared war weary and used as formation assembly ship. Condemned for salvage May 5, 1945 and replaced by 42-72869.
> 
> ...



What's wrong with that waist gun cover?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2021)

WW2 USAAF FLEET OF C-109 "FLYING TANKERS" ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO U45 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-24 Liberator "Harpers Ferry" in Combat ~ 449th BG ~ Original Print | eBay






An original cadre ship acquired 6 November ’43. Assigned to Harper’s crew. Flown overseas by Harper’s crew with 718th Squadron Commander William (Bill) Nosker in December ’43. Crew chief was Dominic Cafarellie. The “Ferry” completed at least 86 sorties and was reported to be still in combat in December ’44. On 16 August ’45 the “Ferry” was salvaged, thus being one of the few original aircraft known to last out the war.


Ships | The 449th Bomb Group(H)

Crew picture Harper Crew | The 449th Bomb Group(H)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-24D "MISS DELORES" SHIPDHAM 44TH BG ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Baugher: Consolidated B-24D-25-CO 41-24278 (44th BG, 67th BS, *Miss Delores*) shot down May 14, 1943. 7 crew bailed out, 3 KIA. MACR 16558

https://www.americanairmuseum.com/aircraft?search=41-24278&type=6&airforce=&group= Assigned to 67BS, 44BG, 8AF USAAF. Failed to Return (FTR) hit by flak over Kiel, Germany, and shortly after all four engines stopped. It crashed into the Baltic Sea south of Ærø, Denmark. 3 x KIA, 7 x POW. 14-May-43. MACR

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2021)

WW2 USAAF 491ST BG NORTH PICKENHAM EN-ROUTE HOLLAND ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2021)

WW2 USAAF IDENTIFIED AIRCRAFT INTERNED DUBENDORF SWITZERLAND PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Baugher: Consolidated B-24H-1-CF 41-29127 (392nd BG, 579th BS, *Li'l Gipsy*) engines malfunctioned en-route to target and interned Mar 18, 1944 at Dubendorf, Switzerland. MACR 3517. Returned Mar 18, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Picture taken by Italians just after Blonde Bomber II landed
> 
> _"Blonde Bomber II" summary:
> This 98th bomb group B-24D U.S.A.A.F. #41-23859, damaged and off course after a raid on Naples on 20 February 1943, looking desperately for a landing mistook the Sicilian airfield at Pachino for Malta and made a forced landing there. It was repainted with Italian markings for pictures but was soon on it's way to the Luftwaffe evaluation center and was eventually taken on strength by KG200 and for some reason, retained it's original desert pink color.
> ...


*PHOTOS* German Officer's Inspecting a Captured B-24 Bomber - Excellent! | eBay






Notice Italian guards


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-24 & L-4 Aircraft Nose Art "Moby Dick" 90th BG Jolly Rogers~ Excellent | eBay

Moby Dick jr

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-24 41-23774 'HITLER'S NIGHTMARE' 44th BG PRESS TYPE PHOTO U186 | eBay

41-23774 | American Air Museum in Britain B-24D - Named '774' - # 41-23774 - "774" (V1) D - 5 - CO - SN # 41-23774 8th Air force 44th Bomb Group 68th Bomb Squadron. Transferred to the 93rd Bomb Group before Name/Artwork of 'HITLER'S NIGHTMARE' could be applied. Artist Jack E. Loman 68th Bomb Squadron Emblem Info Contributor - Stephen Adams Received by the 44th Bomb Group 20 Sep 42 prior to moving to the ETO. This A/C was one of the original nine assigned to the 67th BS. Received by the 44th Bomb Group 20 Sep 42 prior to moving to the ETO. "774" in 68th BS with call letter "S". It seems to have been transferred to 93rd BG because it's in that group's records as having been salvaged battle damaged 26 Aug 43.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-24'S PRESS TYPE PHOTO U203 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-24 15TH AIR FORCE ITALY PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 21, 2021)

The crew chief is gonna love it.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Baugher:
> Douglas-Tulsa B-24H-10-DT Liberator
> 
> 41-28697 after combat career ended, became formation assembly ship for 458th BG, replacing
> ...


WW2 USAAF UNIDENTIFIED B-24 CRASHED AIRFIELD PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2021)

WW2 USAAF UNIDENTIFIED B-24. PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2021)

WW2 USAAF 42-50759 B-24 "SHADY LADY" 448TH BG AT SEETHING PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Baugher: Ford B-24J-1-FO Liberator 42-50759 (448th BG,715th BS) skieed off runway at RAF Station, Lissett, Yorkshire, England Nov 16/17, 1944. Salvaged between Nov 19 and 22, 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FowellBox (Apr 10, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> SQUEEZE
> 
> Grp. Sq. Serial,
> 308 374 44-42020
> ...


They seem to have shot a lot of camels on 'Squeeze'

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FowellBox (Apr 10, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Consolidated B-24D-1-CO "Liberator" #41-23711 "Jerk's Natural" 93rd BG 328th BS seen here on a RAF base Gambut, Libya February 1943. Ship was lost in an attack at Wiener Neustadt, Austria le 1 st October 1943, shot down by a Messerschmitt Bf-109G-6 Jagdgeschwader 1. / JG27 "Afrika".
> 
> View attachment 282165


That seems unusual; US markings on fuselage and British markings on the tail


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 10, 2021)

Not really uncommon. B-25s and probably other U.S. aircraft also carried them as well in the desert campaign. Kinda of a "I'm on your side" marking but I believe there was official orders for it

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 10, 2021)

The blue circle most likely overpainted the yellow surround used in the early North African campaign on U.S. aircraft.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2021)

WW2 USAAF INSIDE HANGER SNETTERTON HEATH ? 96TH BG PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2021)

Lot Of 4 Photos Captured German WW2 Airplanes FW-190 B-24 Ju-52 Bomber Nazi | eBay

Baugher Douglas-Tulsa B-24H-5-DT 41-28641 Cee Gee (453rd BG, 732BS) force-landed at Luftwaffe airfield in France Feb 4, 1944. MACR 2968. Repaired and flown by KG200 as A3+KB. Recaptured at Salsburg, Austria in May 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 USAAF UNIDENTIFIED B-24 CRASHED AIRFIELD PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay
> 
> View attachment 618610


WW2 USAAF 458TH BG HORSHAM ST FAITHS PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Spotted Ass Ape" of the 458th BG, 754th Squadron.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2021)

WWII USAAF B-24 90th BG 319th BS Liberty Nose Art New Guinea 1942 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2021)

WWII USAF B-24 90th BG 321s BS Big Emma Nose Art New Guinea 1942 1ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Baugher: B-24D-5-CO 41-23751 

Pacific Wrecks - B-24D-1-CO "Big Emma" Serial Number 41-23751

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2021)

1941 B-24 Liberator Bomber Arrives in England 7x9 Original News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

B24 LIBERATOR - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
Consolidated Liberator GRV, FL927/G, fitted with rocket projectile sponsons and a Leigh...
Consolidated Liberator GRV, FL927/G, fitted with rocket projectile sponsons and a Leigh...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 31, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> B24 LIBERATOR - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
> Consolidated Liberator GRV, FL927/G, fitted with rocket projectile sponsons and a Leigh...
> Consolidated Liberator GRV, FL927/G, fitted with rocket projectile sponsons and a Leigh...



Note the four-gun Boulton Paul Type E rear turret. Boulton Paul initially supplied RAF Liberators with their turrets on arrival in the UK, the US Martin top turret came in later versions like this GR.V, but the Mk Is and Mk.IIs were delivered with no armament. The BP turrets were the first power turrets to be fitted to variants of the Liberator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-24 Liberator Shark Mouth in Action 90th BG Jolly Rogers - Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

Roger Freeman Collection FRE 1553 | American Air Museum in Britain

Bazooka

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

B-24 LIBERATOR - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

B24 LIBERATOR - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Liberator B.Mk.II Unit: 148 Sqn, RAF Serial: W ( AL510 )

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

B24 LIBERATOR - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2021)

B24 LIBERATOR - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

AL579

notice top turret 4x .303

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2021)

WWII US AAF Photo - B-24 Liberator in Flight - 90th Bomb Group -Jolly Rogers | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US AAF Photo - B-24 Liberator in Flight - 90th Bomb Group -Jolly Rogers at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





90th Bomb Group -Jolly Rogers

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## stug3 (Jun 25, 2021)

'The Dragon And His Tail' awaiting its fate in the scrap yard. Once the engines were removed they became tail heavy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2021)

B24 LIBERATOR - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





The tail of KH 168 of 99 showing the black rudder of when it was with 355 Squadron 322 Maintenance Unit and the demolition of SEAC Liberators

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Consolidated B-24D-5-CO Liberator 41-23782 (98th BG, 415th BS, "Boiler Maker II") lost on Ploesti raid, Rumania, Aug 1, 1943. MACR 177. 10 POW. Repaired and flown by Rumanian AF. Rebuilt using a wing from 42-40265. (Bauer)
> 
> Kleines Foto ~ II.WK ~ Abgeschossenes US Flugzeug / Flieger (No.123782) | eBay
> 
> View attachment 555114











REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 017 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 017 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> AL579
> 
> notice top turret 4x .303


Liberator Mk.II specifically built for the Brits (there was no USAAC/F B-24 equivalent) and armed with Boulton Paul turrets, a Type A top turret and Type E tail turret, both armed with 4 x .303 Browning mgs. You can see the rear turret guns poking out from behind the fin. Note that the mid upper is aft of the wing box as opposed to forward of it in later B-24s. The Libs were delivered unarmed to the UK and fitted with their turrets on arrival in the UK, the Mk.II was the first of the B-24 models to be fitted with powered turret armament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsac/1a34000/1a34900/1a34939v.jpg



Working on wing of Consolidated Liberator Bomber, Consolidated Aircraft Corp. plant, Fort Worth, Texas

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsac/1a34000/1a34900/1a34953v.jpg



Riveter at work on Consolidated bomber, Consolidated Aircraft Corp., Fort Worth, Texas

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Consolidated B-24D-1-CO "Liberator" #41-23711 "Jerk's Natural" 93rd BG 328th BS seen here on a RAF base Gambut, Libya February 1943. Ship was lost in an attack at Wiener Neustadt, Austria le 1 st October 1943, shot down by a Messerschmitt Bf-109G-6 Jagdgeschwader 1. / JG27 "Afrika".
> 
> View attachment 282165











The Last Mission: The Legacy of a Lost World War II Bomber Crew


Journalist and author Gregg Jones reconstructed the lives and times of ten airmen aboard U.S. Army Air Forces B-24 Liberator 41-23711, Jerk's Natural, which disappeared over Austria on October 1, 1943. Jones traced the lives of the fallen servicemen, situates them within a larger story of air...



www.loc.gov





Summary: Journalist and author Gregg Jones reconstructed the lives and times of ten airmen aboard U.S. Army Air Forces B-24 Liberator 41-23711, Jerk's Natural, which disappeared over Austria on October 1, 1943. Jones traced the lives of the fallen servicemen, situates them within a larger story of air combat deaths in Europe in the summer and fall of 1943, and tells of his own personal journeys to the village in southern Austria where the men disappeared. Through his encounters in Austria and communities across America, Jones drew a portrait of the lingering impact of war and the ordeal of "ambiguous loss" and "unresolved grief" experienced by the loved ones of the missing crew.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d40000/8d40100/8d40108v.jpg



Warner Robins, Georgia. Air Service Command, Robins Field. A B-24 Liberator bomber being serviced at a hangar of an air depot group

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d40000/8d40000/8d40094v.jpg



Warner Robins, Georgia. Air Service Command, Robins Field. A B-24 Liberator bomber being serviced at a hangar of an air depot group

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d40000/8d40100/8d40112v.jpg



Warner Robins, Georgia. Air Service Command, Robins Field. A B-24 Liberator bomber being serviced at a hangar of an air depot group

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d40000/8d40100/8d40113v.jpg



Warner Robins, Georgia. Air Service Command, Robins Field. Ordnance men of an air depot group working on the tail guns of a B-24 Liberator bomber

Baugher B-24D-110-CO 42-40897 to USN as PB4Y-1 63928

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d40000/8d40100/8d40114v.jpg



Warner Robins, Georgia. Air Service Command, Robins Field. A crew of men coming out to work on a B-24 Liberator bomber at Robins Field

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d40000/8d40100/8d40136v.jpg



Warner Robins, Georgia. Air Service Command, Robins Field. Aircraft mechanics removing the cowling from the engines of a B-24 bomber

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b08000/8b08000/8b08079v.jpg



Liberator (B-24E) bomber. Two Liberator (B-24E) bombers on trial flights near the big Ford Willow Run Plant at which they were produced. The Liberator is capable of operation at high altitudes and over great ranges for high accuracy bombing missions. It has proved itself an excellent performer in the Pacific, in Northern Africa, Europe and the Aleutians.
1943 Feb. 

Baugher B-24E-5-FO Liberator 42-7013

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 2, 2021)

Great set


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b05000/8b05900/8b05934v.jpg



Now that's masking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b07000/8b07900/8b07982v.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsac/1a34000/1a34900/1a34962v.jpg



A C-87 transport plane, just off the assembly line, at the Consolidated Aircraft Corporation field, Fort Worth, Texas

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsac/1a34000/1a34900/1a34935v.jpg



C-87 transport plane, just off the assembly line, at the Consolidated Aircraft Corporation field, Fort Worth, Texas

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsac/1a34000/1a34900/1a34954v.jpg



Getting a nose door ready to put on a C-87 transport plane at the end of the assembly line at the Consolidated Aircraft Corporation plant, Fort Worth, Texas

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> *PHOTOS* German Officer's Inspecting a Captured B-24 Bomber - Excellent! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 615158
> 
> ...


Blond Bomber II

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Skua (Aug 9, 2021)

Great images, my favourite: the B24 in RAF Coastal Command colours. My thanks Snautzer01


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2021)

WWII MARTIN B-26 Marauder tail guns / CONSOLIDATED B-24 1943 MAGAZINE PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII MARTIN B-26 Marauder tail guns / CONSOLIDATED B-24 1943 MAGAZINE PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Aleutians

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2021)

1940 San Diego Consolidated Liberator Plant 7x7.25 Original News Photo | eBay


Grading Standard: News Agency 1st Generation AKA Original Press Photo. News Agency and Official photos fall into this category automatically. Press photograph. Soundphoto This type of photo was an early form of electronic transmission.



www.ebay.com





RAF "among the 26 ships purchased"

link for arrival in England. Consolidated B-24 Liberator

Reactions: Like Like:
 2 | Like List reactions


----------



## f for freddy (Aug 12, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> B24 LIBERATOR - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
> 
> Liberator B.Mk.II Unit: 148 Sqn, RAF Serial: W ( AL510 )
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this picture, so gutted I missed out on bidding for it ☹️ We have a 148 veterans/relatives research group called “Operation Dark of the Moon” as we cover the Squadrons Special Duties period (1943-1945). This Liberator was part of the “Special Liberator Flight” which became “X Flight” before finally being part of the reformed 148 SD Squadron with Halifax aircraft joining the Libs. With dropping agents and supplies from bases in North Africa and then Southern Italy, into the Balkans, Southern Europe and Poland, including the ill fated Warsaw Uprising support mission. The Polish flight also operated Liberators on these flights and the South African 178 Squadron lost many of its Liberator crews on the hazardous Warsaw operations. Also loving this thread as I live in the middle of the 2nd AD’s, 96th BW, Bomb Group bases ! Rackheath (467th), Horsham St Faiths (458th) and Attlebridge (466th). Grew up hearing the stories of mass formations and many unfortunate crashes. Hope this thread continues to grow 👍 Steve A

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2021)

Thanks for the info. As long as i can find new pictures this thread will grow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2021)

WW 11 - USN Aviator Lot - 1945 - Job Lot # 3 - 7 Crew Shots on PBY Liberator | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW 11 - USN Aviator Lot - 1945 - Job Lot # 3 - 7 Crew Shots on PBY Liberator at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




















Smile....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2021)

WW 11 - USN Aviator Lot - 1945 - Job Lot # 2 - 7 Crew Shots on PBY Liberator | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW 11 - USN Aviator Lot - 1945 - Job Lot # 2 - 7 Crew Shots on PBY Liberator at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com











You didnt smile...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2021)

WW 11 - USN Aviator Lot - 1945 - Job Lot # 1 - 7 Crew Shots on PBY Liberator | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW 11 - USN Aviator Lot - 1945 - Job Lot # 1 - 7 Crew Shots on PBY Liberator at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2021)

f for freddy said:


> Thanks for sharing this picture, so gutted I missed out on bidding for it ☹️ We have a 148 veterans/relatives research group called “Operation Dark of the Moon” as we cover the Squadrons Special Duties period (1943-1945). This Liberator was part of the “Special Liberator Flight” which became “X Flight” before finally being part of the reformed 148 SD Squadron with Halifax aircraft joining the Libs. With dropping agents and supplies from bases in North Africa and then Southern Italy, into the Balkans, Southern Europe and Poland, including the ill fated Warsaw Uprising support mission. The Polish flight also operated Liberators on these flights and the South African 178 Squadron lost many of its Liberator crews on the hazardous Warsaw operations. Also loving this thread as I live in the middle of the 2nd AD’s, 96th BW, Bomb Group bases ! Rackheath (467th), Horsham St Faiths (458th) and Attlebridge (466th). Grew up hearing the stories of mass formations and many unfortunate crashes. Hope this thread continues to grow 👍 Steve A











B24 LIBERATOR - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for B24 LIBERATOR - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





RAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2021)

B24 LIBERATOR - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for B24 LIBERATOR - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





RAF

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## ClayO (Sep 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW 11 - USN Aviator Lot - 1945 - Job Lot # 3 - 7 Crew Shots on PBY Liberator | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW 11 - USN Aviator Lot - 1945 - Job Lot # 3 - 7 Crew Shots on PBY Liberator at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Great shots of actual wear and tear on aircraft paint - I've inheirted my dad's pet peeve on airplane pictures that show them as if they just rolled out of the factory.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2021)

B24 CONSOLIDATED - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





Convair RY-3

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-24 (42-51255) Bomber Crash Landed - 491st BG ~ Excellent | eBay


A nice shot of B-24 Liberator bomber (42-51255) crash landed in combat ~ I.D.ed to the 491st Bomb Group ETO.



www.ebay.com





B-24J-1-DT 42-51255 491st BG

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 9, 2021)

... broke in two


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2021)

Original Glass Slide 35mm B-24 Nose art assembly plane WW2 WWII military (G2) | eBay


Original Glass Slide 35mm, B-24 Nose art Assembly Plane history military Aviation WW2. Subject: B-24 nose art. Mount/Film Type: Glass 35mm.



www.ebay.com





assembly plane

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2021)

Original Glass Slide 35mm B-24 Nose art Gemini Zodiacs WW2, WWII military (G1) | eBay


Original Glass Slide 35mm, B-24 Nose art Gemini Zodiacs military history Aviation WW2. Subject: B-24 nose art. Mount/Film Type: Glass 35mm.



www.ebay.com





41-29490 B-24H-15-CF Assigned to 834BS, 486BG, 8AF USAAF. Transferred to 832BS, 486BG, 8AF USAAF. Stored BAD2. Assigned 725BSBS, 451st BG, 15AF USAAF. Salvaged 9-Apr-45.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2021)

B24 LIBERATOR - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2021)

IIRC That's a gun pack under the forward fuselage


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2021)

What is that antenna in the nose?


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 23, 2021)

Forward part of the "ASV Stickleback" system?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2021)

Veni Vidi Vici WWll Bomber Plane Nose Art Airplane Original Photo WW2 Stamped | eBay


<p>Veni Vidi Vici WWll Bomber Plane Nose Art Airplane Photo WW2 Stamped with the number 5</p><br /><p>Measures 2.25 x 3.25</p><br /><p>Good condition with some wear. </p><br /><p>If you have any questions please message me.</p>



www.ebay.com





veni vidi vici

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2021)

Moby Dick WWll Bomber Plane Nose Art Airplane Photo WW2 Stamped | eBay


<p>Moby Dick WWll Bomber Plane Nose Art Airplane Photo WW2 Stamped</p><br /><p>Measures 2.25 x 3.25</p><br /><p>The photo itself has a shadow as you can see in pic. I think from when developed maybe?? Good condition with some wear. </p><br /><p>If you have any questions please message me.</p>



www.ebay.com





moby dick

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2021)

Dont think many will haave seen this one







from this booklert

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2021)

8x10 Old Photo US Army Consolidated b-24 airplane World War 2 WW2 | eBay


8x10 size original photo. Not computer or scan copy but the REAL DEAL.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2021)

WWII USAAF B-24 Liberator Aircraft at Topnopah, CA in 1944, Vintage Slide i12b | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII USAAF B-24 Liberator Aircraft at Topnopah, CA in 1944, Vintage Slide i12b at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





900

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2021)

WWII USAAF B-24 Liberator Aircraft Man in mid 1940's, Kodachrome Slide i12a | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII USAAF B-24 Liberator Aircraft Man in mid 1940's, Kodachrome Slide i12a at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2021)

WWII USAAF Consolidated B-24 Liberator Aircraft in 1945, Original Slide g10c | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII USAAF Consolidated B-24 Liberator Aircraft in 1945, Original Slide g10c at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Ford B-24J-5-FO

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 6, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 8x10 Old Photo US Army Consolidated b-24 airplane World War 2 WW2 | eBay
> 
> 
> 8x10 size original photo. Not computer or scan copy but the REAL DEAL.
> ...




Most likely an LB-30 taken by USAAC


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Dec 6, 2021)

special ed said:


> Most likely an LB-30 taken by USAAC


IMHO this is one of the seven YB-24. 6 have been delivered to RAF and one (the one shown) with s/n 40-702 was delivered to the USAAC in May 1941.


----------



## special ed (Dec 6, 2021)

Good detective work. How did you determine the serial number?


----------



## CATCH 22 (Dec 6, 2021)

special ed said:


> Good detective work. How did you determine the serial number?


Wasn't much of a detective work  - I know it from a book I have.




If you go and check Joe Baugher's page you'll find it there too:
_As mentioned above, only the last YB-24 (serial number 40-702) actually ended up being delivered to the USAAF. It had armor and self-sealing fuel tanks and was accepted by the Army in May of 1941. The USAAC YB-24 was later redesignated simply B-24 and spent its entire career with the Army Air Corps Ferry Command Training School. _

Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 6, 2021)

Right you are. After my post, I checked Joe's data and it made me pull out my B-24 references. The Crowood book by Bowman has brought it back. One will lose it with age, if no retraining.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 7, 2021)

special ed said:


> One will lose it with age, if no retraining.



It's not just age, my friend, loss of memory affects us all!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2021)

WWII: CONSOLIDATED B-24 LIBERATOR ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


CONSOLIDATED B-24 LIBERATOR. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. MINISTRY OF AIRCRAFT PRODUCTION REF: 10,400 D. USED Condition.



www.ebay.com





RAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 18, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>



Nicely turned out. Looks like RAF Ayr, just down the road from Prestwick.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Jan 2, 2022)

C-87 - Popular Science may 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2022)

https://ibccdigitalarchive.lincoln.ac.uk/omeka/collections/document/22216



Moreton, August 1946

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

CONSOLIDATED B-24 LIBERATOR - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





JT578 RAF Single tail

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

CONSOLIDATED B-24 LIBERATOR - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





JT578 Single tail

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 23, 2022)

Cool. Wasn’t aware the RAF flew them


----------



## GTX (Jan 23, 2022)

Also see here:









B-24 Liberator Restoration Australia | Werribee, airfield, Victoria, RAAF, WW2, Long Range, Heavy, Bomber, veterans, Eric Clark, Bob Butler







www.b24australia.org.au

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 23, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Cool. Wasn’t aware the RAF flew them


Do you know about *our* single exemplar?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 23, 2022)

I do now.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 23, 2022)

CATCH 22 said:


> Do you know about *our* single exemplar?



Ah, yes, the Rockcliffe Ice Wagon, as portrayed in the Matchbox Privateer kit.






PB4Y-2 Privateer, Matchbox PK-606 (1982)


Matchbox model kit in scale 1:72, PK-606 is a rebox released in 1982 | Contents, Previews, Reviews, History + Marketplace | Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer




www.scalemates.com





...Which leads me to suspect these aircraft should be in the Privateer thread, rather than the B-24 thread?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

WWII USAAF B-24 Liberator Aircraft at Topnopah, CA in 1944, Vintage Slide i12b | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII USAAF B-24 Liberator Aircraft at Topnopah, CA in 1944, Vintage Slide i12b at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





900

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2022)

Original WWII USEC Photo AAF B-24 LIBERATOR BOMBER 1944 Soviet Russia USSR 118 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. Today I am listing many WWII aircraft photos. Form and of an Army Air Forces unit that served on the Eastern Front.</p> <p>ITEM: Original...



www.ebay.com





C-87 551 Russia soviet union Poltava and Mirgorod were to be used by heavy bombers B-24 Liberators, B-17 Flying Fortresses

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2022)

Original WWII USEC Photo AAF B-17 BOMBERS & B-24 LIBERATOR 1944 Russia USSR 123 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. Today I am listing many WWII aircraft photos. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII USEC Photo of AMERICAN AAF B-17 BOMBERS FLYING OVERHEAD, B-24...



www.ebay.com





Russia soviet union Poltava and Mirgorod were to be used by heavy bombers B-24 Liberators, B-17 Flying Fortresses

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2022)

WWII Photo Bomber Nose Art "Hangover Haven II" B-25? Original Snapshot USAAF | eBay


Size varies. See photos for details and condition.



www.ebay.com





B-24 F-7A Liberator 42-64053 of the 20th CMS 6th PRG HANGOVER HAVEN II

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 9, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Innocence A-Broad
> 
> Grp. Sq. Serial,
> 494 865 44-40733
> View attachment 275147


True art!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2022)

South African Airforce B-24 Bomber on Mission; Italy














Org. Photo: Aerial View of South African Airforce B-24 Bomber on Mission; Italy! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2022)

17 december 1944 Sunday The Horrible Monster












Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "THE HORRIBLE MONSTER"!!! | eBay
USAF Consolidated B-24 Liberator 'The Horrible Monster' Nose-Art flying in formation

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## EwenS (Feb 20, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> South African Airforce B-24 Bomber on Mission; Italy
> 
> View attachment 658606
> 
> ...




The photo is generally credited elsewhere as Liberator II AL536/N of 178 squadron RAF. It joined the squadron on 15/1/43 on its formation. The unit used this model through to the end of 1943. This aircraft was then returned to the UK in May 1944.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2022)

Single tail














B24 LIBERATOR - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2022)

Double Camera Mount For B-24
The door camera mount for B-24s, shown in the accompanying,
t: photograph can be fitted into the rear hatch of a liberator,
permitting photographs to be made with two cameras
instead of one. The smaller camera, a GSAP, using 16mm
film is mounted along the finder of the larger camera. Film
from the smaller one may be processed quickly and used for
intelligence and combat work. The larger camera, a 71 Q Bell
and Howell, shoots 35 mm film which is sent hack to the
States for historic records and combat study. The mount was
arranged by Capt. Theodore Z. Rickman of the J 3th Combat
Camera Unit. - AIR FORCE Staff Correspondent in the South Pacific

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 1, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> South African Airforce B-24 Bomber on Mission; Italy



Cool pic, never seen that before. It's a Liberator II, there was no B-24 equivalent of the Lib II, although the type is often referred to as an LB.30. Note the gun turrets, Boulton Paul quad-.303 units, the top one being aft of the wing box, and the non-turbocharged engines and their circular cowls. These were delivered to the UK unarmed and were fitted with defensive armament on arrival, then distributed to the units. The Liberator II was the first of the breed to be fitted with power turrets.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## EwenS (Apr 6, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Cool pic, never seen that before. It's a Liberator II, there was no B-24 equivalent of the Lib II, although the type is often referred to as an LB.30. Note the gun turrets, Boulton Paul quad-.303 units, the top one being aft of the wing box, and the non-turbocharged engines and their circular cowls. These were delivered to the UK unarmed and were fitted with defensive armament on arrival, then distributed to the units. The Liberator II was the first of the breed to be fitted with power turrets.


The LB-30 was a Consolidated in-house designation for “Liberators” for export. According to one source I have it stood for “licensed built”. It was applied to 3 batches of aircraft: 

LB-30A applied to 6 YB-24 transferred from a USAAC order to the RAF and used solely as transports. The first Liberators to be supplied to Britain in early 1941.
LB-30B as a follow on to the above batch these were 20 ex-USAAC B-24A supplied to Britain. 11 were converted as Liberator GR.I for 120 squadron in Coastal Command.

Production then moved to produce 139 LB-30 (+1 replacement airframe for the first one lost before delivery) against a French order taken over by Britain in June 1940. In British hands some of these became Liberator B.II and 10 became Liberator GR.II. Others remained as LB-30 in the transport role.

But immediately following Pearl Harbor the USA took possession of 75 of these LB-30 aircraft still on US soil. In US service they retained the LB-30 designation. 23 were subsequently passed on to Britain in spring/summer 1942 in lieu of lend lease B-24D deliveries. The remaining 52 were used for a variety of tasks by the USAAC. Some became transports for Air Transport Command or trainers for B-24 crews in the USA. Others became the first operational Liberator bombers with the USAAC, serving in Alaska, Hawaii (4 for long range recce), Panama (6th BG received 17 equipped with radar) and Java (19th BG) and then India (7th BG). For operational service US aircraft received a Martin upper turret with a pair of 0.5” guns in lieu of, and in the position of, the BP item on British aircraft, a twin 0.5” hand held tail mount plus single hand held 0.5” in nose, waist and belly positions.

Photos here of one of those USAAC aircraft that crashed








Pacific Wrecks - LB-30 "Yard Bird" Serial Number AL515


On August 20, 1942 took off from Garbutt Field transporting passengers and cargo bound for Milne Bay and force landed at Gurney Airfield and was later destroyed by strafing Zeros.




pacificwrecks.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 11, 2022)

EwenS said:


> The LB-30 was a Consolidated in-house designation for “Liberators” for export.



Yup, I have a book...



EwenS said:


> 10 became Liberator GR.II.



The Liberator II was often referred to as an LB.30 and the USAAF received a handful, which were known as LB.30s, not B-24s oddly enough.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2022)

Original WWII RARE B&W Promo A-451 B-24 LIBERATOR Photo June 13, 1941 | eBay


This is an Original Black and White 14”X19” Photo by the manufacturer Stamped A-451 Consolidated Aircraft Corporation Sandiego California June 13, 1941. Plane was first flown in 1939 and introduced in 1942.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2022)

Rude Nude




















WWII photos B -24 Liberator Nose Art FAMOUS "Rude Nude" ORIGINAL 2 Pics | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII photos B -24 Liberator Nose Art FAMOUS "Rude Nude" ORIGINAL 2 Pics at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2022)

6000
















B-24, Ford Produced during WW II, Photo is of the 6,000 B-24 produced by FMC | eBay


For WW II.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## SaparotRob (May 21, 2022)

Look at all those B-17s packed up for shipment .

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 21, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Look at all those B-17s packed up for shipment .

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## barneybolac (Jul 5, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original WWII Snapshot Photo B-24 LIBERATOR BOMBER "UGLY DUCKLING" Nose Art 2 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 598219

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## barneybolac (Jul 8, 2022)

barneybolac said:


> View attachment 676309
> 
> 
> View attachment 676310
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 8, 2022)

Many more here:









B-24 Liberator Restoration Australia | Werribee, airfield, Victoria, RAAF, WW2, Long Range, Heavy, Bomber, veterans, Eric Clark, Bob Butler







www.b24australia.org.au

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 8, 2022)

Captured Consolidated B-24 Liberator Bombers - Destination's Journey


Photos of captured Consolidated B-24 Liberator bombers operated by Germany's Luftwaffe, as well as Romania and Italy




www.destinationsjourney.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ClayO (Jul 11, 2022)

barneybolac said:


> View attachment 676309
> 
> 
> View attachment 676310
> ...


Great to see that the ground crew got a medal. From my dad's stories, that was a rare thing. Is that right, or was it more common than I think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2022)

B-24H-10-DT 41-28745 The Bold Sea Rover Coded F8-P Assigned to 486BG, 8AF USAAF. Transferred to 733BS, 453BG, 8AF USAAF. Failed to Return (FTR) mission to Brunswick. Shot down flak went down 2km west of Salzdahlum, four chutes seen, one on fire 8-May-44. 3 x POW, 7 x KIA. MACR 4590



















ORIG WW2 B-24 BOMBER # 128745 1944 SNAPSHOT PHOTO 453rd BOMB GRP 733rd BOMB SQN | eBay


Original WWII B-24 Bomber # 128745 snapshot photograph, pencil noted on the reverse; "B-24 - 453rd Bomb Grp, 1944 - 733d Bomb Sqn." Photo is also "Velox" branded on the back. snapshot photo measures approx. 3 in. x 4 in. Condition: Original snapshot photograph in excellent vintage condition with...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2022)

828th Bomb Squadron/485th Bomb Group B-24 Bomber Training Operations Photo Album 27-12-1943 Monday






































828th Bomb Squadron/485th Bomb Group B-24 Bomber Training Operations Photo Album | eBay


Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2022)

PB4Y-1 photo recon plane and crew photos 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## daveT (Aug 10, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 828th Bomb Squadron/485th Bomb Group B-24 Bomber Training Operations Photo Album 27-12-1943 Monday
> 
> View attachment 681058
> 
> ...



the 828th BS was based at Fairmont Army Air Field, Nebraska, 20 September 1943 – 11 March 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2022)

GR.Mk.III, M, ( FK228 ) of No.120 Sqd, based at Aldergrove, Northern Ireland in March  10-04-1943. The other Liberators belong to No.86 Sqd. 








Consolidated Liberator GR.Mk.III


Shown here is Liberator GR.Mk.III, M, (FK228) of No.120 Sqd, based at Aldergrove, Northern Ireland in March 1943. The other Liberators belong to No.86 Sqd.



ww2aircraft.net




















LARGE WW2 PHOTO CONSOLIDATED B.24 LIBERATORS ALDERGROVE 1943 25x19cm | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">LARGE WW2 PHOTO CONSOLIDATED B.24 LIBERATORS FROM 120 SQUADRON AT ALDERGROVE 1943</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Age of photo unknown - most likely a 1960s copy </p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2022)

Petie 2nd John C. Meyer 352nd Fighter Group














*PHOTO* P-51 Mustang Ace John C. Meyer's Aircraft - 352nd Fighter Group | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *PHOTO* P-51 Mustang Ace John C. Meyer's Aircraft - 352nd Fighter Group at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## daveT (Sep 5, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> GR.Mk.III, M, ( FK228 ) of No.120 Sqd, based at Aldergrove, Northern Ireland in March  10-04-1943. The other Liberators belong to No.86 Sqd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B-24 with ASV Yagi antennas for locating subs on the surface. 
'ASV (Air-to-Surface Vessel) radar. Liberator Mk Is began to equip No. 120 Squadron of Coastal Command in June 1941, and were the first RAF aircraft with the range and endurance to close the 'Atlantic Gap', that area of the ocean in which, until that time, sea convoys were beyond the range of air support from either North America or Great Britain.

In RAF service the B-24D was designated Uberstor Mk Ill: Uberator Mk EllA identified similar aircraft supplied under Lend-Lease with US armament and equipment. *Most Liberator Mk Ill/IllAs served with Coastal Command, eventually equipping 12 squadrons. A total of 122 were modified extensively in the UK, receiving ASV radar equipment including chin and retractable ventral radomes,* a Leigh Light for the illumination of targets at night especially surfaced U-boats), increased fuel capacity, but reduced armament, armor, and weapon load. These were designated Liberator GA. Mk V.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2022)

44-50045 to RAF Jun 1945 as Liberator B.VIII KN772. SOC Nov 28, 1946
















B-24 LIBERATOR - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2022)

Liberator 2 AL507

c/n 5; FF or acceptance date 9.8.41; retained for trials in USA; detained by USAAF 10.12.41 after Pearl Harbor; TOC by USAAC 29.12.41; retd to RAF, Detroit - Dorval 4.3.42; allotted SAL 13.3.42; dep Dorval - Gander 11.3.42, Gander - Prestwick 16.3.42; SAL 19.3.42; TFU 20.3.42; 233 Sqn 25.3.42; SAL for turret installation 16.4.42; 120 Sqn 6.5.42; TFU 16.5.42; 120 Sqn 18.5.42; to Prestwick 19.5.42; Prestwick - Gander 22-23.5.42 and to MIT, Boston MA 11.6.42 for special duties; fitted with SCR.517 ASV Mk.III in 'Dumbo' radome under nose; Dorval dep 8.10.42, retd SAL 15.10.42; 224 Sqn [Z] 19.11.42; 59 Sqn [1:Z] 29.7.43; 511 Sqn 22.10.43; SAL 16.4.44; to BOAC 17.5.44; Prestwick - Goose Bay 19.5.44; conv to transport by TCA; on RFS 30.6.44; regd G-AHYC to BOAC; CoR (10448) issued 19.8.46; CoA (8301) issued 2.10.46; operated by Scotish Aviation Ltd; radio c/s OLZA; left Prestwick 13.11.46 for Montreal (Dorval) but experienced undercarriage trouble and circled for ten hours (!) to use fuel; made successful forced landing with wheels up at Ayr, the crew and three pasengers not being injured; regn cancelled 28.2.47; written off 23.5.47 and RTP at Prestwick Liberator II AL507 [Royal Air Force Aircraft Serial and Image Database]














WWII: LIBERATOR II TRANSPORT PRESTWICK IWM PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: LIBERATOR II TRANSPORT PRESTWICK IWM PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 11, 2022)

Shiny

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2022)

PLOESTI 10-08-1944 Thursday




















Orig. RIESEN Foto Luftbild USAAF B-24 Luftangriff Ölfeld PLOESTI Rumänien 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. RIESEN Foto Luftbild USAAF B-24 Luftangriff Ölfeld PLOESTI Rumänien 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## bdefen (Sep 13, 2022)

johnbr said:


> 22 November 1944 - This Day in Aviation
> View attachment 380988
> View attachment 380989


A PB4-Y Privateer such as this one was a fire-fighting ship based at BIFC (Boise Interagency Fire Center), at Gowen Field in Boise in the '90s. I live about two miles from the airport, and many times during fire season that big boy would come over my house fairly low returning from a mission during fire season. What a sound!!!!! BIFC is now NIFC (National Interagency Fire Center)









The Navy PB4Y-2 Privateer Evolved from the B-24 Liberator


The Navy's Modified PB4Y-2 Liberators Flew Long Lonely and Productive Missions All Over the World. They are based on the B-24.



avgeekery.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Maty12 (Oct 1, 2022)

Just read Mike Rossiter's Bomber Flight Berlin and found an interesting B-24 tidbit in it. One of the crew members the book follows, Flight Sergeant Robbie "Jock" Burns, was sent to Consolidated-Vultee's plant in San Diego in 1945 to collect Maintenance Manuals for the RAF for the "single tailed and longer-range version of the B-24" before the Japanese surrender ended any plans of using the aircraft. Anyone know any more about this? I didn't know the RAF had plans to use the B-24N, I suppose it makes sense since it's just another version of the B-24.


----------



## EwenS (Oct 1, 2022)

Maty12 said:


> Just read Mike Rossiter's Bomber Flight Berlin and found an interesting B-24 tidbit in it. One of the crew members the book follows, Flight Sergeant Robbie "Jock" Burns, was sent to Consolidated-Vultee's plant in San Diego in 1945 to collect Maintenance Manuals for the RAF for the "single tailed and longer-range version of the B-24" before the Japanese surrender ended any plans of using the aircraft. Anyone know any more about this? I didn't know the RAF had plans to use the B-24N, I suppose it makes sense since it's just another version of the B-24.


Two things from this.

1. The RAF already had single tailed Liberator experience in 1945. A very early LB-30 Liberator built in 1941 was converted to that configuration in 1943/44. AL504 “Commando”.








Commando (aircraft) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





2. In March 1944 the USN ordered the single tailed RY-3 transport version of the PB4Y-2 Privateer. These were built at the Convair San Diego plant with the majority allocated for Lend Lease to the RAF as the Liberator C.IX transports. Deliveries began in early 1945. With the end of WW2 only 34 of these were built and not all were transferred to the RAF as planned. They were used into 1946. A couple were lost however including JT979 in New Zealand in July 1945 (see below).


Consolidated RY-3









So, given that the B-24N never progressed beyond a single XB-24N and 6 YB-24N models built by Ford (which was to be the sole source for that model) before the contract for over 5,000 was cancelled in May 1945, I think it more likely that the manuals this chap had been sent to collect, related to the RY-3/Liberator C.IX rather than the B-24N.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Oct 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Petie 2nd John C. Meyer 352nd Fighter Group
> 
> View attachment 685240
> 
> ...


My model, built Summer 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Maty12 (Oct 2, 2022)

EwenS said:


> Two things from this.
> 
> 1. The RAF already had single tailed Liberator experience in 1945. A very early LB-30 Liberator built in 1941 was converted to that configuration in 1943/44. AL504 “Commando”.
> 
> ...


I see, thank you for the clarification!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2022)

XC-109 / C-109 Tankers with specialized equipment to help prevent explosions, used to ferry fuel from India to China to support initial B-29 raids against Japan. Consolidated B-24 Liberator - Wikipedia

8979




















WWII C-109 Liberator Vintage Hill & Knowlton Photo | eBay


WWII C-109 Liberator refueling in China. Consolidated was one of the two makers of the B-24, which was converted into the C-109. The C-109 was a dedicated fuel transport version of the B-24 conceived as a support aircraft for Boeing B-29 Superfortress operations in central China.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## ClayO (Oct 24, 2022)

Empties the tanks? To put in another airplane that needs the gas more, I suppose?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 25, 2022)

No, the aircraft is a tanker, delivering fuel, therefore the tanks being emptied are the fuselage tanks, not the aircraft's own fuel tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2022)

Formation ship 

 ?
 B-24D-1-CO 41-23667 Ball of Fire 93rd BG declared war weary and used as formation assemblyship. Condemned for salvage May 5, 1945 and replaced by 42-72869































WWII US 8TH AIR FORCE PHOTO ALBUM - 93RD BOMB GROUP - AMAZING CONTENT! | eBay


US 8TH AIR FORCE PHOTO ALBUM - 93RD BOMB GROUP - TOP! Appx 300+ photos. Great album!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2022)

Found this picture on the Air Force Museum website and notice the tail turret (with radar?). A test plane for the B-32?

I honestly think you could start building Liberator variations and never finish.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## mjfur (Nov 6, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 693367
> 
> Found this picture on the Air Force Museum website and notice the tail turret (with radar?). A test plane for the B-32?
> 
> I honestly think you could start building Liberator variations and never finish.


Interesting pic. Post-war 1947 with the Red Bar in Insignia. B-32's out of service by then. 
FYI - 44-51928 was last B-24 built by Ford at Willow Run. Came off assembly line Jun 28, 1945. Flown directly to storage facility and then to RFC at Kingman, AZ for scrapping and ultimate smelting.


----------



## special ed (Nov 7, 2022)

mjfur said:


> Interesting pic. Post-war 1947 with the Red Bar in Insignia. B-32's out of service by then.
> FYI - 44-51928 was last B-24 built by Ford at Willow Run. Came off assembly line Jun 28, 1945. Flown directly to storage facility and then to RFC at Kingman, AZ for scrapping and ultimate smelting.


That's what I thought, post 1947 mkgs, B-32s long gone, so a test turret for the B-36.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2022)

15th Air Force Italy 459th Bomb Group

















B-24 15th Air Force Italy #4 - 459th Bomb Group | eBay
B-24 15th Air Force Italy #2 - 459th Bomb Group | eBay
B-24 15th Air Force Italy #1 - 459th Bomb Group | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

FLYBOYJ
Perhaps of interest to you colour movie early b-24

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 21, 2022)

Many Thanks!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

An explanation for " the Hump is given i was not aware of. Here it means getting 500 ft higher the cruise altitude . In that bit a dive is set in to gain speed level of and continu. 6.50 min mark in clip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2022)

USAAF Flugzeug Bomber Wrack in PLOESTI Ploiesti Rumänien 1943

Mean Willo Boy tailnumbeer / code 36














Orig. Foto USAAF Flugzeug Bomber Wrack in PLOESTI Ploiesti Rumänien 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto USAAF Flugzeug Bomber Wrack in PLOESTI Ploiesti Rumänien 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2022)

U-Boat Monthly Report Jan 1943






IA. FIRST ENGAGEMENT WITH AN ENEMY AIRCRAFT
The first action between an airplane of the Antisubmarine Command and one of the enemy occurred on December 4, 1942, at 51-15 N 10-00 W. A B-24 of the 1st Antisubmarine Squadron, piloted by Capt. Lueke, on A/S patrol, encountered a plane identified as a JU-88. The action as shown on Chart VIII progressed as follows:
1. B-24 on course 2540T -1500' altitude -sighted a JU-88 at 1 mile, 300 to star-board.
2. JU-88 approached and passed B-24 500 yds. to starboard, and 1000 ft. above.At 500 yds. to rear on the starboard JU-88 banded away into 360 turn.
3. JU-88 pulled up into a parallel course 600 yards to rear and 500 ft. above -still to starboard.
4. B-24 took evasive action, making a series of 900 turns to port and starboard and 1000 ft. climbs and dives in and out of clouds. During this phase, of 20 minutes, JU-88 maintained same relative position as in #3.
5. JU-88 pulled up even with the B-24 and 1000 ft. above.
6. JU-88 immediately turned into the B-24 at a dive, crossing over about 800 ft.above. The B-24 turned into a 450 starboard climb as the enemy approached. The waist gunner fired two bursts at 600 yds., the top gunner one burst at approximately the same range. After the cross-over to port the top gunner fired three more bursts at 1000 yds., as the JU-88 pulled into a moderate climb.
7. B-24 made a 360 turn to left and resumed normal course at 1500 ft. JU-88, after disappearing , returned through clouds and followed B-24 1000 ft. above -1 mile to rear of port side, later it headed westerly with no further action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2022)

Killed own sub?

FIRST BLOOD.
Details of a 1st Antisubmarine Squadron attack on an enemy submarine in the Bay of Biscay, briefly outlined in the December Summary, have since reached these Headquarters and indicate that it was an excellently executed attack. The attack was carried out by a B-24D, piloted by Captain Thorne, while on A/Spatrol at 1349 (GOT) on December 31, 1942 in 5120N 2058W. An A.S.V. contact was first made while the airplane was eight miles distant at an altitude of 1000'. The pilot homed on the signal, on a course of 300, gradually reducing altitude, and sighted the submarine about 47 miles away traveling on the surface at a speed of approximately 8 knots, course 3300T. No wake was visible because of the heavy rough seas. The submarine began its crash dive as Pilot Thorne started his run. Attacking from 4 points abaft the starboard beam of the submarine, at a speed of 200 mph from 175' altitude, 9 TorpexMK XI depth bombs, were dropped with a fuse setting of 25 feet and at a spacing of six-teen feet. The stick straddled the hull just behind the conning tower. Three depthbombs fell to starboard, two over the hull, and the remainder to the port side. Approximately 85 .50 calibre rounds were fired at the disappearing hull and conning tower bythe port ventral and tail gunners. The three depth bombs that fell to the starboard should have moved in and exploded directly under the stern of the U-Boat, and the plume of the depth bombs contained a black streak believed to have been oil. As the point ofattack was circled, an oil patch estimated to be 200 feet in diameter was observed; in the center of which numerous small bubbles were noticeable. A flame float was dropped,and the plane left the area on baiting procedure, returning 50 minutes later withoutseeing any further evidence of damage. This attack, which is considered to have been well planned and executed, received damage assessment of B (probably sunk). Detection of this target by Radar beyond visual range under adverse sea conditions illustrates the value of efficient personnel and effective equipment.














U-boat Losses during 1942 - Fates - German U-boats of WWII - Kriegsmarine - uboat.net


The U-boat War in World War Two (Kriegsmarine, 1939-1945) and World War One (Kaiserliche Marine, 1914-1918) and the Allied efforts to counter the threat. Over 40.000 pages on the officers, the boats, technology and the Allied efforts to counter the U-boat threat.




uboat.net


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2022)

Rocket launcher on a B-24 Liberator


Bet a tenner you havent seen this.... All coming from this ebay WWII US ARMY / AIR FORCE SET OF 11 B&W PHOTOGRAPHS - AIRCRAFT ROCKETS, SECRET. | eBay



ww2aircraft.net


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 30, 2022)

90th Bomb Group THE JOLLY ROGERS
Tail 367 5th airforce 




















Vintage WW2 era NOSE ART Photo - B24 Liberator, 90th Bomb Group THE JOLLY ROGERS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage WW2 era NOSE ART Photo - B24 Liberator, 90th Bomb Group THE JOLLY ROGERS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2023)

Good shots!


----------

